# no side effects... not working??



## ff77 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi everyone im on day 5 so taken 4 tablets but iv not had any side effects. HAve people  found no side effects = bfn? also can people just confirm what days we should be having sex. THank you x


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi missy

Don't be worry, I don't have side effects the 5 days I take clomid and  on 150mg. I get my problems the week after clomid. Hot flushes, very bad mood swings  skin break out and pain in lower sides. Make sure you are having sex every other day. This is a must! Also use pre seed this keeps sperm living longer as well. eBay great place to get it. Read up on it! Good luck honz xxx


----------



## ff77 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for reply. Yep I'm finding I've got them now too!    .  I'll look into that thanks x


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

I took my first round of clomid and for the 5 days and 14 days after had no side effects and thought hey this is easy. Thought too soon as side effects kicked in big time later in the cycle when the Cloimd starts to make your body do whatever it is meant to do to your hormones. 

Oh and agree with previous post. Every other day from about 5 days after your last clomid until about cd 23-25 just in case of late ovulation. 

Hope that helps.


----------

